# Finial Box



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Well I have sat and viewed Cindy Drozda's Fabulous Finial Box for a couple of days and decided yesterday was time to get down to business. This is my version of the box she made on her DVD. It is mahogany with a maple inlay and maple foot. Box hollowed out to 3/16" thick walls. Finial is more delicate than it looks and at times I was just taking off dust the cuts were so fine. It is finished with lacquer and buffed. Overall 5 1/4" tall and 3" across. I was really quite pleased for my first try. I have several idea's for several others as time permits. Sorry for the pictures as I had to take them fast as my work just called me out and my tent is down because of painting the room. Comments welcome.


----------



## rick112563 (Feb 8, 2006)

That box is wonderful That is yet another piece of art you can be proud of.

Rick


----------



## Glenmore (Sep 10, 2004)

Bernie very nice once again fabulous turning. As always you impressed me once again keep it up.


----------



## karateed (Feb 7, 2006)

Wow Bernie,

I'm impressed.....

Ed......


----------



## Mitch12 (Mar 29, 2008)

Bernie
Absolutely beautiful work. You did yourself proud once again Bern. congratulations on a job well done. Mitch


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Bernie put your tent back up and quit painting!!!!! Comments welcome, oh you meant on the box. My bad. That is one fine looking box. Cindy would be envious.


----------



## chippypah (Dec 24, 2007)

Bernie, that is one fine looking box. The shape and finish look splendid, you really should be proud of it as it shows a true craftsman.
Cheers
Pete


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

I think that is one of the best piece you have done Bernie. Awesome work Mr. B! Your ready to do some judged shows and kick some @$$ 

Corey


----------

